# bubbler cloner HELP



## razzmatazza (Jun 16, 2008)

This is the third bubbler cloner I have made.  I did not have any success with the first two cloners but I decide to try again for the third time. 

This time I started with I have a clear gallon tupperware container.  one 20 gallon air pumps (aqua cultrure wal mart brand)  afterr three weeks and no roots.
I added another air pump a elite 802. I waited another week and no roots or bumps. I purchased aquarium heater and set it for 75-78  deg. I had to  replace the clones that i stared becasuse they all died.

Now after another 10 days with my two air pumps and heater I am still not able to clone. Now after two or three days the clones leaves start to
shrivel  and die stems are .

Now I am going to clean my container and low temp. darken my conttainer and start all over again.


I hope someone can tell me why i am not having any success when others do not have this much trouble


anyone have any ideals 
Thanks


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 16, 2008)

first off make sure the container is light proof,if the plant you are trying to clone of is just reverting back to vegg they may not root till it gets back into full vegg,if your also taking cuttings from a plant u just cloned this could sslow things down,only thing left i could think of is maybe your getting a disease or something make sure scissors ad anything you use to cut the clone is sanitized.not all my clones live some die bit 75 80 percent live.when mine die they get brown on the stem and slimy lookin gotta be a disease.i hope this helps oh ya never quit.PS


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 16, 2008)

I use a 1 gallon rubbermaid container.  Keep the light out.  I used aluminum tape to do that with.  I drilled  a dozen 1/4" holes in the lid to place my cuts in.  Dont use any nutes in the water.  I use plain RO water in the cloner.  Cut with a clean razor blade dipped in alcohol to kill germs.  I get almost 100% with this method.  I find that as long as the cutting doesnt wilt, then eventually it will root.  Use a dual aquarium air pump and two small stones.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 16, 2008)

OK the bubbler cloner I have made is EASY...  I have a dark colored 20-30 gal Rubbermade container  and I have another clear container with approximately the same sized lid....  I have glued the 2 lids together.

 In the top of the dark container I drilled 4 small holes to feed air lines through and place 4 air stones  in the bottom.....

I drilled 15   1/4" holes through lids of the 2 containers that have been glued together...This is where the cuttings will be placed.

Now, I have done it both ways and I think the best way is to NOT submerge your cuttings in water..... Keep the cuttings suspended above the water line and let the aeroponic action of the bubbles keep your cuttings damp.... I do not use a heater....  I just use Tap water, which is decent in my area. and I add about 1/2 oz of Liquid Karma to the water.  I usually start seeing root bumps in 7-10 days.. and have full blown roots in 2 weeks.    

Check out the last post with pics I have in my current Grow Journal...  the pics of those roots are 3 weeks in the cloner with no nutes......  This last batch I cloned I had a 14/15 success rate.


----------

